# Black Wasps Outside And Wont Leave



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been fighting with them every year. All black wasps. They wont leave. I found a nest starting so I smashed it. The roofers found one and smashed it. I spray then with store bought spray but the next day they are back. I dont see anymore nests but they wont leave. Does anyone know of anything I can spray or hang to keep them away!!!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Professional service that comes back every month?


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

When we were stationed at Bangor Wa living in base housing we developed a bee problem and the DW is allergic. Housing called in a pro, he hung a bee trap where they were going in under the eave of the house. While there he noticed our Home Depot glasss fly catcher next to the patio set. Told me to dump out the cool aid and put beer in it and hang it up next to the eave, said it would work as good as his trap that had queen bee theramone (sp).

After a week;
"Professional use only" theramone trap - 0
Fly trap with Miller Lite - Full (bee's and flies).

If I knew how to insert a link or pic I would post what the fly catcher looks like. Hopefully a fellow OBer knows how and knows what I tried to describe.

Hope it helps
Dave

PS: One caution, when you go to empty the trap you either need a really strong stomach or nose plugs... IT STINKS.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the other day at the store I saw "fake" wasp hives. They are the same color and shape, and you hang them. Supposedly the wasps are territorial and when they see another hive they won't build near it







. Worth a try?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the other day at the store I saw "fake" wasp hives. They are the same color and shape, and you hang them. Supposedly the wasps are territorial and when they see another hive they won't build near it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use one to keep DW away from the shed - she won't go near them. She has no idea what I have in the shed.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> the other day at the store I saw "fake" wasp hives. They are the same color and shape, and you hang them. Supposedly the wasps are territorial and when they see another hive they won't build near it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use one to keep DW away from the shed - she won't go near them. She has no idea what I have in the shed.








[/quote]

LOL! There's brain power to it's maximum!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

lehmans.com Fatal funnel traps item # 166-2599 $9.95 for 6 funnels, that you insert into your own 2 litre bottle (any plastic jug hang or set on a table or whatever ) 
sorry no clicky thing STILL haven't figured it out!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I use one to keep DW away from the shed - she won't go near them. She has no idea what I have in the shed.


That is about the funniest thing I've ever read....LOVE IT!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ember said:


> sorry no clicky thing STILL haven't figured it out!!


ember, I just sent you a "how to clicky thing" pm


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I see the fatal funnel. May have to pick some up. I was looking for a spray that would stick around. The local spray just drys up and they come back. I like the idea of the fake nests, I read they are protective of their area and should leave if they think someone else lives their. I hate these things...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I suggest a blast from a 2 1/2 with the pump running about 100.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah but they wont go away and stay away!!!!!! I hate them, I hate them all!!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

We had some bee problems a year ago. My wife is also allergic to bee stings. When I was talking to one of the guys that removed them he told me when the bees keep returning to the same spot, it's because there attracted to pheromones left from the spot the where the hive was removed. We had one hive in the tree just out the front door. I had it removed along with the branch it was hanging from. They haven't returned. Good luck.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just found some nests in my pellet shed outback....I destroyed they with no remorse.


----------

